
FriendDA -- Slightly more than a hearty handshake - brm
http://www.friendda.org/
======
MicahWedemeyer
I like the _don't be a douche_ clause. If only more laws were that clear-cut.

~~~
andreyf
I'd like to see someone go to court with this and set a precedent for a legal
definition of "douche".

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
"I sentence you to five years in Federal, Pound-Me-In-The-Ass Prison for being
a Douche. You... are a _very_ bad man..."

~~~
waldrews
Downmodded; joking about prison rape, or any kind of rape, is beneath the
dignity of this forum.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Downmodded for not getting the Office Space joke?

~~~
waldrews
Ok, fine... can I downmod the line in the movie instead of your comment?

------
sfamiliar
this is excellent. 'curse you under my breath' will henceforth be in every
contract i write. they're pretty simple to begin with, but that's choice.

i'd correct the first paragraph (emphasis for clarity):

'... entered into _today_ and between _you_ (hereinafter "The Advisor") and
_I_ (hereinafter "The Keeper of the Idea" ...'

then keep it around, laminated, to show folks.

------
azharcs
I am planning to get Print-outs now. Now all my not-so-creative friends can't
steal my creative ideas. ;)

------
incomethax
What I want to know is what a VC would say if presented with this prior to
receiving a business plan.

